# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Ψείρες στην τροφή των cockatiel

## irene

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
Χθες αγόρασα χύμα τροφή από το pet shop που ψωνίζω συνήθως.Είχα αφήσει τελευταία την τροφή κι όπως άνοιξα τη σακούλα για να την αδειάσω στο ταπερ που χρησιμοποιώ είδα να περιφέρονται 2-3 ψείρες.
Τι κάνω τώρα;Πρώτη σκέψη φυσικά είναι να την επιστρέψω...εσείς τι λέτε;Αυτό δεν είναι το σωστό;Ούτε τα μικρά μου να φάνε κάτι έστω και καταλάθος,ούτε τα ντουλάπια μου ν' αποκτήσουν ξαφνικά ενοίκους  :Indifferent0014:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

βασικά απομάκρυνε την σακούλα απ'τα πτηνά μην σου κολλήσουν τπτ και τρέχεις μετά! :/ έπειτα θα σου ΄πρότεινα οπώσ και πολλοί απο εδώ νομίζω να μην ξαναγορασεις χύμα τροφή αν και φτηνότερη γτ πρώτον μπορει να είναι ληγμένη και χαλασμένη και δεύτερον γτ μπορεί να έχει κάθε ειδους μικροοργανισμών γτ σχεδον σε όλα τα πετ που έχω δει ολες οι χύμα τροφες δν είναι καλυμμενες με κατι και ειναι εκτεθιμένες! 

φιλικά πάντα!!! :d

----------


## tonis!

Γιαυτο και για αλλους 1002 λογους προτιμαμε την συσκεβασμενη τροφη!Τωρα για να πεθανουν τα εντομα κλεισε καλα την σακουλα και βαλε την για μιση ωρα στην καταψυξη!Ετσι θα πεθανουν τα αυγα των ζουζουνιων και τα ιδια τα ζουζουνια! :Party0038: 



 :Happy0062:

----------


## irene

να κάνω αυτό δηλαδή και να μην την επιστρέψω;αρκεί να είναι βέβαιο ότι θα ψοφήσουν τα ζουζούνια και δεν θα έχουμε συνέχεια του είδους και μετά την απόψυξη :-d
η προηγούμενη πάντως ήταν πεντακάθαρη...τι να πω....

----------


## warlock

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάς γενικά την τροφή που παίρνεις συσκευασμένη και μη
 (αν και όπως και τα παιδιά  παραπάνω και γω συσκευασμένη σου προτείνω για τους ίδιουσ λόγους ).Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι και στην συσκευασμένη δεν θα βρεις κάποια «έκπληξη». Επειδή πάντα παίρνω συσκευασμένη και γνωστής μάρκας τροφή και επειδή μόλις την πάρω την τοποθετώ σε γυάλινο βάζο, μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές να βρω νύμφες (μάλλον από σκόρο) και εννοείται πώς τις πέταξα μετά. Όσο για ψείρες μου έχει τύχει να βρω σε στικς και το θέμα είναι ότι δεν φαίνονταν καθόλου και ήταν και ζωντανες. Επίσης μου έχουν δώσει και ληγμένες τροφές (να ναι καλά ο καταστηματάρχης….) που εννοείται πως και αυτές για πέταμα μετά.

----------


## jk21

ειναι προβλημα στις τροφες που δεν ακτινοβολουνται για αποστειρωση στα εργοστασια .μπορει να εμφανισθει και στις κλειστες συσκευασιες αν δεν ακολουθιεται η ιδια διαδικασια απο το εργοστασιο.οι χυμα βεβαια εχουν το επιπλεον μειον  οτι αν ειναιχωρις σκεπασμα απο πανω πανε μυγες ή πεταλουδιτσες (σκνιπιστες ) και γενανε αυγα και κανουν σκουληκια

----------


## Antigoni87

Παίρνεις την τροφή, την πας στον έμπορο, του λες να σου δώσει αντί αυτής συσκευασμένη χωρίς φυσικά να την πληρώσεις και δεν ξαναψωνίζεις χύμα! Αν σου κάνει τσαμπουκά ή πει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό κτλ, εγώ στη θέση σου δε θα ξαναπήγαινα σε αυτόν 

Έχω πάρει χύμα τροφή χάμστερ γεμάτη ψείρες, έχω όμως πάρει και τροφή καναρινιών χύμα αλλά πεντακάθαρη, φρέσκια, που δεν έβγαλε σκουλήκια ούτε 2 μήνες μετά (είχα πάρει κάμποσα κιλά). Αυτό γιατί η δεύτερη (από καλύτερο πετ σοπ) ήταν μέσα στο κατάστημα και όχι έξω, σε τσουβάλια σκεπασμένα καλά και χωρίς επαφή με περιστέρια του δρόμου και έντομα.

Πάντως φυσικά να την επιστρέψεις και να ζητήσεις τα λεφτά ή συσκευασμένη τροφή! Αν παίρναμε κάτι χαλασμένο από το σούπερ μάρκετ, δε θα το επιστρεφαμε; Το ίδιο κι εδώ!!

----------


## irene

Αντιγόνη μου δίκιο έχεις.Άργησα να διαβάσω το δικό σου post κι είχα βάλει ήδη την τροφή στην κατάψυξη.
Ψόφησαν όλααααα όμως!!!!!Δεν έμεινε τίποτα ζωντανό εκεί μέσα.
Φυσικά δεν θα επαναληφθεί τέτοια βλακεία.Και δεν το έκανα γαι την  τιμή.Απλά είδα οτι η προηγούμενη ήταν πεντακάθαρη και δεν την  φοβήθηκα.Έχει μέσα τις τροφές του αυτός και γενικά είναι πολύ καθαρό σαν  μαγαζί,έχω δει άλλα κι άλλα.....μπλιαξ...να μην μπορείς να πλησιάσεις  απ' τη βρώμα και τη δυσωδία.
Δεν του την επιστρέφω τώρα αλλά εννοείτε οτι θα του το πω.

----------

